# Green Terror Laying on Bottom of Tank



## girvin02 (Apr 24, 2008)

When I got home from work, yesterday, I noticed that my GT wasn't as active as he normally is. He was laying on the bottom of the tank. Not on his side - he was upright - just resting on the bottom. I also noticed that he appeared to be having trouble swimming. He was not swimming parallel to the ground - his tail-end was lower than his head. It looked like he was weighted down in the rear, if that makes any sense.

I just got home from work, today, and his behavior hasn't changed. He is currently resting his belly on top of a rock structure. His color looks fine and he doesn't appear to be breathing erratically or anything.

Can anyone tell me what is wrong with my fish?

Thanks.


----------



## dspranger (Feb 17, 2009)

he will be fine its his swim bladder qurentine him and feed him right well the best food for him this happend to my albino zebra


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

It may be a swim bladder problem which is caused by a variety of conditions, not all of them treatable. 
Before we get into possible swim bladder solutions try fasting the fish for 24-48 hours and adding Epsom salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons. Dissolve the salt first and add it gradually--over 8-12hours time. It's fine to do the fast for the entire tank. The Epsom salt will work as a laxative and mild analgesic.

Do a partial water change of 30% prior to starting the epsom salt.

Let us know how the fish responds

Robin

Any other fish in the tank? How big is the tank? How long has it been set up?


----------



## girvin02 (Apr 24, 2008)

Robin,

There is a female Jack Dempsey and a large common Pleco (of unknown gender) in the tank. I don't have a quarantine tank. Will the epsom salt be safe for the other tank mates? It is a 6' 125 gallon tank and has been set up for almost a year now.

I did some quick tests and found no Ammonia or Nitrite. The Nitrate level was at 40 ppm. Is that dangerously high?

Thanks for all advice.

Greg


----------



## girvin02 (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## dspranger (Feb 17, 2009)

girvin02 said:


>


hes a beauty


----------



## girvin02 (Apr 24, 2008)

dspranger said:


> hes a beauty


Thanks


----------



## girvin02 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I did the Epsom salt treatment (after 30% water change), on Saturday. I haven't fed the green terror since Friday. It is now Monday. I've been sneaking food to my Jack Dempsey and the Green Terror hasn't even tried to take the food. There has been absolutely no change in behavior. He still stays on the bottom of the tank and is hardly active at all. I've noticed that his body is swollen in the anal region. The swelling isn't severe and hasn't gotten any worse since Friday (see pictures above). Any more advice?


----------



## girvin02 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm afraid there's been no change. I'm getting worried now, as the GT doesn't even seem interested in food. How long can a fish go without eating?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well not an expert on central or south american but i know africans can go 2 or three weeks without food if not longer.


----------



## girvin02 (Apr 24, 2008)

I just looked this post up, because I couldn't remember exactly how long my Green Terror was sick. I knew it was a long time, but forgot just HOW long ago he fell ill. I'm sorry to say that I burried him today. His condition never changed - he laid on the bottom of my tank for nearly 3 years before passing. The last 3 or 4 months, he didn't even have the energy to "stand up" and spent much of the time laying on his side (like a dead fish). But when I would walk into the room, he would see me and garner enough energy to right himself. Near the end, I pretty much had to drop sinking pellets right in his vacinity or he wouldn't even bother trying to eat. This fish had the will to live like no other that I've ever owned. I still don't know what his medical problem was. I feel like I've been caring for a handicap fish for the last 3 years - how crazy is that! It's been just the GT and one Pleco (in a 125 gallon tank) for this whole time, as I didn't want to put another cichlid or other agressive fish in the tank that would beat up on my crippled GT. I'm bummed that my GT is gone, but excited that I can finally stock my 125 gallon tank with something more entertaining now. Anyway, guess I just posted this for some closure. Best wishes.


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your GT he was a beauty! I cant believe how long he hung in for!!


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)




----------

